# JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice..



## phachler (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello there, 
I currently own a 1997 VW Jetta. Actually, I'm a little confused about the exact model (I just purchased this vehicle)- on the ownership, the model is registered as being: CJK.. although I've been told, and think it's a GL. If anyone could help clear up this issue, that'd be great.
NOW, for the REAL question or concern of mine:
So, I recently purchased this 97 Jetta (what I think is a GL), it's a 2.0 liter, 4 cylinder, manual transmission. However, it needs a new clutch, tires, and has some surface rust, and is NOT safetied or e-tested.
However, there is another car, the same year, 1997 VW Jetta VR6, with an automatic tranny (that is not working/needs to be replaced) and has very little to no surface rust, is loaded (the car I currently have is not), and, obviously, has the more powerful engine. I am interested in purchasing this car (for a really cheap price)
MY QUESTION
So, here are my options-
either 
a) I can swap the Manual tranny from the GL (I think it's a GL) to the VR6... how difficult is this, is this even possible? Are the parts even compatible on these two models? The VR6 has a better body, better everything, except it's an auto.. so ideally, I'd like to swap these transmissions, but am not sure what I would need (other parts, custom parts?) or if I could just use all of the parts from the GL
OR
b) I could swap the VR6 engine, and drop it into the GL.. Is this possible? Again, the GL is in much rougher shape, body-wise, and.. in almost every area. So, is it possible to drop an engine, formerly with an auto tranny, into this car? Would it even be worth it? Would I need extra/custom parts?
Please, if you guys could give me ANY answers to these questions, or offer some advice.. I'd seriously appreciate it. I'm planning on doing all of the work myself, with help (brothers and many of my best friends are mechanics- but none are familiar with Volkswagen, or Jetta MK3s). Please, if you guys can answer any of my questions, do so.. and sooner, rather than later, as I need to decide really soon. Merry Christmas, everyone.

-phachler


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice.. (phachler)*

go do some searches.
aba tranny's will not bolt up to vr6 motors. vr6's need vr6 transmissions.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice.. (phachler)*

As stated the 6 cylinder and 4 cylinder motors both use different bolt patterns so the transmissions will not interchange with different motors. The VR6 uses an 02A transmission which uses a hydraulic clutch while the non-diesel 4 cylinders use a 020 transmission with a cable clutch. 
The VR6 is also a higher trim level so usually they are fully loaded with power everything, sunroof, ABS & traction control (meagre as it is), maybe leather, better suspension & brakes, different tails (I am pretty sure they are slightly tinted), and a few other things including better seats. That being said the VR6 is also heavier but it does make more power at 174 hp compared to I think 110 hp for the stock motor in your Jetta.
If you want my opinion I would buy the VR6 and put a manual transmission it and have fun and don't forget to the put the current 4 cylinder up for sale while you are at it. The VR6 would need a front motor mount bracket, transmission (including the shifter cables/box, flywheel, clutch, and mounting brackets), and different pedal cluster (I think you can add a clutch pedal in the A3 without changing the whole assembly but you would need to check this), starter, and then bypass the starter interlock relay. You would have to wire up reverse lights and few other things but it is not that hard of swap and I am sure there are a number of threads that could help you out with the decision. 
My vote is the VR6, it already has 60 or more horses and there is no replacement for displacement whether you are boosting or not.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice.. (AbsoluteNovice)*

you can simply add the clutch pedal assembly into the auto VR car...however you have to swap out the brake pedal (good luck doing that without the special puller tool) and also add the clutch slave components to the pedal assembly (again, good luck with that too)....i swapped my cabrio from a 2.0 auto to a VR6 manual and i was able to swap over the pedals without pulling the complete dash assembly...major PITA to do...but possible. it's a bunch of work to swap the auto to a manual and not something for the novice...no offense


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice.. (A1steaksauce)*

I have changed several autos to mannys and its not that hard. You dont need any special tools just a good set of metric tools. Drop the lower dash and steering column then you should be able to remove the pedal cluster as one unit then put the new cluster in and be sure to hook all the clutch and trans linkages up and put it back together. If you lived closer I would love to help. O definitely go with the VR6 and make it a manny check your local junkyard any year should work so 92 to 2005. Good luck and enjoy
_Quote, originally posted by *A1steaksauce* »_you can simply add the clutch pedal assembly into the auto VR car...however you have to swap out the brake pedal (good luck doing that without the special puller tool) and also add the clutch slave components to the pedal assembly (again, good luck with that too)....i swapped my cabrio from a 2.0 auto to a VR6 manual and i was able to swap over the pedals without pulling the complete dash assembly...major PITA to do...but possible. it's a bunch of work to swap the auto to a manual and not something for the novice...no offense








 some people should abide by there own quotes


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: JETTA MK3 AUTO/MANUAL TRANSMISSION SWAP- Seeking Advice.. (mkdeucevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkdeucevr6* »_some people should abide by there own quotes









and some people need to understand that they don't know everything someone else has done


----------

